# Buckshot or Slugs?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Im heading up north this next youth hunt. Its below the rifle line in michigan so i cant use my mauser. Im planning to take a crappy single shot harrington and richardson that is way too short for me, oh well you live with it. I am wondering what you guys suggest for taking down a nice mighican deer, buckshot or slugs, its a crap gun so wear and tear on it is not a problem, and it is not rifled. Thanks for the input


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Winchester makes a rifled slug (dont use sabbots,only for a rifled barrel)that will shoot good groups out of just about any smoothbore shotgun...i think they are made a little bigger , for a tighter fit in the barrel...you can buy them inn packs of 15 from walmart....Most of the shotguns your talking about will shoot pretty good groups out to 75 yards with the winchesters....You have to have either improved or modified barrel.....not a full !.....If the gun wont group good with the winchesters try federal or remington to see the one that shoots the tightest three shot group at 50 yards....I would carry along some buckshot to....you never know when your gonna have to make a running shot ! Most of the time we use the buckshot just for driving deer....almost all the shots are at running deer.....I would prefer slugs over buckshot anyday, for still hunting, if your a pretty good shot !


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

PS....If the women don't find you handsome....you have to talk the talk and walk the walk ! Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't ! ! LOL


----------

